# food wont sink



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i have neons and corys and the neons always wait for the food to fall to the mid area of the tank but when i put freeze dried bloodworms they wont sink so is their anything i can do that may fix this?


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

sub question- has anyone used hikari freeze dried brine shrimp or products by this company?? are foods with spirila good for fish?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The foods are fine. Feed in 2 areas of your tank. Some food will always make it to the bottom.


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

Hikari is highly recommended by many folks. I haven't had good luck with their food except for the tubifex worms which my fish love. Fish should have variety in their diet. If the freeze dried bloodworms are all you are feeding them, they need some other things like algae wafers which sink and your cory cats should love them. Hikari makes these also. Make sure you have a good flake food like Omega One or New Life Spectrum. Some of the flakes will make it to the bottom for your corys. Also get the tubifex worms which usually come in freeze dried squares. You push the squares against the glass and they stick there while the fish eat them. You can just stick one close to the bottom and watch your corys go nuts. Just make sure you get a good brand. I tried the Wardley brand first and none of my fish will eat them. They love the Hikari and Omega One brands.


----------

